
Gleam (a statically typed language for the Erlang VM): first release - jswny
https://lpil.uk/blog/hello-gleam/
======
eterps
Also on lobste.rs:
[https://lobste.rs/s/i6ph0r/first_release_gleam_statically_ty...](https://lobste.rs/s/i6ph0r/first_release_gleam_statically_typed)

